

KGraft: Live Kernel Patching - moonboots
https://www.suse.com/communities/conversations/kgraft-live-kernel-patching/

======
mariuolo
How does it compare to KSplice?

~~~
blueskin_
Infinitely better simply because it's not Oracle

